# une grossièreté qui leur est profonde



## hamlet

Au sujet de propos qui révèlent une grossièreté profonde, puis-je parler d'une "grossièreté qui leur est profonde" ou est-ce que cela ne vous semble pas clair?

Une alternative plus conventionnelle serait "qui leur est propre" mais le sens n'est pas tout à fait le même...


----------



## OLN

Bonjour  hamlet.

Être propre à qn ou à qch se dit bien entendu, mais dire "être profond à qn ou qch" est suspect tant du point de vue du sens que du point de vue grammatical.

On peut parler de caractéristique profondément attachée à, profondément ancrée dans, indissociable de, etc.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Je ne dirais pas _une grossièreté qui leur est profonde_, car cela manque de clarté.

Voulez-vous dire "une grossièreté qui vient du fond de leur être" ? En accord avec le fond de leur être ?


----------



## hamlet

Oui, Roméo, c'est cela. 

OLN, c'est ce que je me disais aussi. Et pourtant...


----------



## Roméo31

Hamlet, pourquoi ne dirais-tu pas alors :_ Leurs propos révèlent une grossièreté qui vient du fond de leur être_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Que pensez vous de :_   Une grossièreté intrinsèque ?_ 

J'avoue ne pas raffoler de « _qui vient du fond de leur être_ ».


----------



## hamlet

Ta solution est possible mais ma phrase était plutôt: _Ses propos commençaient à laisser apparaître sa grossièreté profonde_, et je voulais mettre l'accent sur la dernière partie en disant _cette grossièreté qui [lui était profonde] _ou, effectivement, si l'on veut, _qui venait du fond de son être.
_
Mais tu saisis que les deux, s'ils veulent dirent la même chose, n'ont pas le même impact. J'avais juste un doute quant à "lui/leur était profonde" car pour moi cela fait sens au niveau logique et sonne presque bien, mais il y a toujours quelque chose qui gêne, je ne sais pas quoi. 

Pour un autre exemple de cette construction, on pourrait remplacer "profond" avec "naturel" ou "commun" et ça marcherait peut-être mieux: "cette grossièreté qui leur était naturelle".

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## hamlet

Oui, Nicomon, ça marche aussi. Par contre je ne raffole pas quant à moi du mot "intrinsèque" en dehors des articles universitaires...


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Une grossièreté dans l'âme_ ? Le sens est un peu fort, mais pourquoi pas, si c'est l'idée. La grossièreté en esprit ou dans l'attitude ou dans le comportement est bien plus choquante que la grossièreté dans le seul langage, souvent pratiquée par dérision et non pas sérieusement. Le TLFi ne cite qu'un usage de _dans l'âme_ en bonne part, mais on le dit tout aussi bien en mauvaise part :


> ÂME, subst. fém. (II, C_,_ 1, a)
> ♦ _Dans l'âme_ [En parlant de la manière d'être, d'agir] Fondamentalement :
> 94. J'étais devenue journaliste _dans l'_*âme* ... j'aime ce métier-là. G. de Maupassant, _Bel-Ami,_ 1885, p. 202.


----------



## tilt

_Sa grossièreté essentiellement _ou_ fondamentalement profonde_, peut être ?


----------



## hamlet

Pourquoi l'âme? On peut être profondément grossier : grossier au fond de son personnage (ce qui peut vouloir dire plusieurs choses: une éducation "provinciale", etc.)

Tilt, tes options me semblent trop précises, techniques, mais bonnes sinon.


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'ai eu tort de ne pas conserver les sous-titres du TLF_i _; Dans l'expression _dans l'âme_, l'âme n'est pas au sens premier et le mot a beaucoup d'usages à ne pas prendre à la lettre :


> *II.−* Principe immanent à l'homme.
> *A.−* [Dans les conceptions relig. de l'homme]
> *B.−* _PHILOS._ Principe de vie qui anime l'homme et les êtres organisés, animaux et plantes :
> *C.−* _Usuel_
> *1.* Principe de la pensée, de l'action, de la sensibilité ou de la conscience.
> *a)* [En parlant d'une seule pers.] Principe et siège de l'activité psychique, consciente et inconsciente :


En revanche je ne conçois pas qu'on puisse être profondément grossier de par son éducation ou sa culture ; on utilise d'autres mots, et s'il s'agit seulement de l'éducation, il ne s'agit pas de toute façon des personnes au fond d'elles-mêmes.


----------



## hamlet

A moins de comprendre "profond" différemment (j'avais bien écrit "grossièreté profonde" et non pas "profondément grossier"), c'est-à-dire (il me manque les mots...) que "profond" se réfère au niveau où la grossièreté se situe dans le personnage et non pas à la gravité de la grossièreté en question. Comprends-tu ce que je veux dire? Je pense qu'être "profondément français" relève du même usage.


----------



## SergueiL

La tournure "lui être profond(e)" n'est certes pas idiomatique mais pourrait être employée dans un certain contexte. À mon sens, il faut la réserver à l'expression d'un affect, d'un sentiment intime, difficile à traduire en usant de tournures communes et auquel convient bien le langage poétique (ou quasi-poétique). On pourrait par exemple parler d’une peur, d'un chagrin qui _lui était profond_.

Ici, il ne semble pas qu'on se trouve dans le registre de l'affect, mais dans l'expression d'un jugement moral. Pour en être sûr, il faudrait cependant en savoir plus sur le narrateur, sur sa relation avec la personne qui dit ces propos grossiers, etc.

Si donc la gageure est d'exprimer la profondeur de la grossièreté d'une personne,
"_Ses propos commençaient à laisser apparaître sa profonde grossièreté_" se suffit à lui-même.
S'il faut également exprimer que cette grossièreté semble lui être une seconde nature, il faut ajouter alors une périphrase car "lui être profonde" n'est pas vraiment approprié.


----------



## hamlet

Non pas une seconde mais une première nature, justement. D'où la "profondeur", sous les couches de l'éducation.
Mais je m'en tiendrai à l'avis de Sergei qui semble avoir bien perçu les nuances du problème.


----------



## Logospreference-1

(Je faisais suite au message #13 d'Hamlet.)
Les deux idées sont faciles à distinguer mentalement, mais moins faciles à exprimer sans les confondre. Ma première idée, peut-être voisine de la grossièreté qui leur était profondément attachée (message #2 d'OLN), était celle d'_une grossièreté dont ils portaient profondément la marque _ou_ dont ils étaient (profondément) marqués. Une grossièreté dont ils étaient imprégnés ? _


----------



## Nicomon

hamlet said:


> Oui, Nicomon, ça marche aussi. Par contre je ne raffole pas quant à moi du mot "intrinsèque" en dehors des articles universitaires...


  Je ne dis pas « _intrinsèque_ » dans mes conversations de tous les jours moi non plus.  

Lu - et non,  ce n'est pas extrait d'un article universitaire  : 





> Nicolas Sarkozy, de par ses idées, ses actions et sa *grossièreté intrinsèque*, restera comme une tache honteuse dans l'histoire de France.


  Sur le coup, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux et ça m'avait semblé moins lourd que « _qui vient_ _du fond de son être_ »  que je ne dirais pas plus que _qui lui est profonde_.
_Viscérale ?_  Dans ce sens de l'adjectif : 





> FIGURÉ – Qui provient des profondeurs de quelqu’un; qui est instinctif, inconscient, profond.


  Ou bien : _inhérente, foncière _?  Si aucun de ces adjectifs ne convient non plus, alors... je n'ai rien compris de la question.


----------



## hamlet

Non non, tu as bien compris, je te rassure. Mais chacun de ses mots, s'ils sont corrects, ont une pointe de connotation qui leur est propre et qui ne correspond pas forcément à tout contexte. Mais avec votre vingtaine de réponses, toutes instructives, j'ai de quoi faire! Je vous remercie.


----------



## Roméo31

Moi non plus, je ne raffole pas d'une "grossièreté intrinsèque". Non pas que ce n'est pas le sens (= qui appartient à son essence même) mais stylistiquement, je ne sens pas cette expression.

Hamlet, puisque tu dis que c'est "qui vient du fond de son être", pourraient convenir, en plus de cette dernière formulation, "grossièreté *foncière**/innée/naturelle". "Foncier" = "Qui est au fond de la nature, du caractère de quelqu'un. ➙ Inné, naturel".

* Voir le message n° 17 de Nicomon.


----------



## hamlet

J'aime bien "foncière"! Le sens est tout à fait là. Mais on ne pourrait non plus pas dire: "la grossièreté qui lui était foncière", donc finalement nous nous retrouvons à la case départ.


----------



## Roméo31

C'est dommage ! Mais es-tu contraint d'employer "qui lui était" ?


----------



## hamlet

Non, mais l'idée était d'ajouter un subtil accent sur cette partie de la phrase. J'ai fini par y renoncer. C'est comme ça, la langue.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut hamlet,

Il me venait l'adjectif viscéral : une grossièreté viscérale (dans le sens "qui relève du plus profond de l'être").

Edit : Oups ! Je viens de voir que c'était déjà venu au post #17 de Nico !


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Edit : Oups ! Je viens de voir que c'était déjà venu au post #17 de Nico !


  Nico est fort aise que tu y aies pensé toi aussi.


----------

